
Turkey Protester Attack Video (DC) - artur_makly
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/05/26/us/turkey-protesters-attack-video-analysis.html?_r=0
======
artur_makly
the latest response from Congress:

[http://theglobepost.com/2017/05/26/congress-erdogan-no-
longe...](http://theglobepost.com/2017/05/26/congress-erdogan-no-longer-
wanted-in-u-s/)

------
npgatech
Why hasn't anyone press charges? Where is FBI on this? Everyone of these
pieces of shits need to be deported back to Turkey.

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Everyone's gone by now, and you can't charge them because of diplomatic
immunity. (I've seen that twisted to "someone under DI can be opening fire in
the street and you still can't stop them".)

This _should_ , however, be grounds for kicking out Turkey's diplomatic
mission. But that's not going to happen when your president thinks Erdogan is
a role model.

------
artur_makly
Pure Immunity.

~~~
DamnYuppie
I believe that is an understatement. This could easily be state sponsored
oppression of people who aren't even their citizens. It is rather chilling
actually.

